# NTaW's Armies of the Imperium (with a side of Necrons)



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

From out of the ashes of my previous plogs, whose pictures are now defunct, comes this: one centralized place where I can post up all of my various hobby-related projects. I am currently playing and collecting models from these factions: Blood Angels, Imperial Fists, Deathwing, Assassins, Inquisition, White Scars, Grey Knights, Astra Militarum, and last but not least Necrons. My life is a bit sporadic in how much time I decide to throw at modelling and painting, but when I get into a project I'm usually pretty good through to the end. Either way, if I can keep this thing updated once a month I'll be quite pleased with myself. Special thanks goes out to @Kreuger, who helped me figure out hosting pictures online and posting them correctly into this forum. You'd think after my years and number of posts I'd have figured it out! Were it not for him this wouldn't be going down, and were it not for all the Heretics who commented with their criticisms, praises, and general Q&A over the last few years of my other plogs I wouldn't be nearly the hobbyist I am today. Cheers to Heresy for being awesome! :drinks:

Without further ado, here are my most recent efforts from each faction:

Blood Angels, Sanguinary Priest made from the old metal model. Lightning Claw was cut at the shoulder to swing out and the armpit was puttied to prop it out for the swing. Chalice was made entirely out of Kneadatite. Jump Pack is, of course, magnetized...though the metal one is nowhere near as nicely affixed when in place.










Imperial Fists, Terminator Sergeant. Hammer arm was repositioned up long before I started pinning my pieces before puttying them, that arm was a real bitch to get where it is. He's an old model, and I have been working on my Tactical squads but they're nowhere near picture worthy. This model, now that I'm looking at a fresh picture, needs a lot of work still...it was also my first attempt at yellow.










Deathwing, Mortis Dreadnought. I -still- haven't finished painting Belial, so this remains the only member of this army painted. I do own 4/5 Terminator squads for them though....it's just a matter of time. First attempt at doing green on this scale, or highlighting a vehicle in pretty much any way.










Callidus Assassin, soon to be joined by a Vindicare as well. Old metal model that I stripped from how I painted it as a 10/12 year old (I'm 28 now, and took a 10 year break from the hobby). As a bonus, here's what she looked like before too.



















The Inquisition is something I haven't painted much from, one of my Inquisitors was purchased painted and I haven't seen fit to strip him and redo...but oh, it's gunna happen. Here are the Servo Skulls I made up in the interim.










White Scars, Captain on Bike. I'm pretty stoked on this model, he was quite the conversion from the Dark Vengeance bike sergeant. The Hammer was made from a GK Warding Stave and a Death Company hammer head, and the clamps for the Shield were taken from the Rhino accessories. I used liquid green stuff, a toothpick, and ultimate amounts of patience making (or trying to make, anyway) his cloak look like it was made of fur. All other instances of green is just plain old Kneadatite, though the hair was tricky. I still feel like the ammo crate on the back is a stop-gap until I can figure out how to make a sweet banner pole or something more captain-like, but it'll do for now.




























Grey Knights at the moment are strictly an allied thing (much like the White Scars), and consist of a 5 man Terminator squad, a Librarian, and a Land Raider. I got the squad assembled and had to hack and slash my way through equipping them the way I wanted. This guy ended up being my Librarian, with repositioned Hammer arm and 'fixed' left hand.










Astra Militarum, Platoon Sergeant with Kromlech Power Axe. I was initially very disappointed with the scale of these axes. Turns out I still am, though that's my only gripe. There's a little thing here and there miscast, but this was the smallest axe in the group that was 'made to work with standard guardsmen'. I did my best with this guy, using butchered arms from a heavy weapons team to get the elbow positioning and the hands...well, it's a big awkward axe. Two more of these guys to make up for my 30 man blob that kicks it with and Inquisitor (or Azrael).










Necron Warriors. Nothing special here, but this is the colour scheme of my Necrons. Going for the Thokt Dynasty, I'm really curious as to how my Night Scythe and Immortals will turn out....kinda making it up as I go for them.










Well, that's it for my initial post. Back in it!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Right on man!
And you're very welcome. I was glad to be able to help. I hope Flickr lives up to my praise! 

Keep up the good work. =)


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Nicely done 

Keep it coming! :good:


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Alright Ntaw, better late than never! Although, as Gandalf said, a wizard is never late...


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

@ntaw, I have to say that big over-sized axe in the hands of a Catachan looks pretty good. Yeah, it's stupid big in comparison to the body, but these are Catachan so it kind of works. If it was held by a Cadian, Mordian, or even Vallhalan it wouldn't work.
I think it'll come together once you get it painted.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Kreuger said:


> Keep up the good work. =)


Thanks brother! I will do my best.



Tawa said:


> Nicely done


Thanks Tawa, I think I'm at the point where putting together models without using my knife, multiple kit parts, and GS is boring. Time to step up the game.



Iraqiel said:


> Although, as Gandalf said, a wizard is never late...


Ha! ...and as I have said....NEVER TRUST A WIZARD!!! :crazy:



Roganzar said:


> I have to say that big over-sized axe in the hands of a Catachan looks pretty good.


Thanks man, though to be sure I wasn't initially going for a Catachan army...it just kind of became that way because I prefer plastic to metal and most of the Guard I got in the army deal played to that taste. Had I got more Cadian than Catachan this would have been much more pointless. As a bonus because you like the axes, here's what I did with the biggest ones (really only suitable as two handed SM weapons at best, unless you're hard into anime):


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Sanguinary Guard reporting in! These guys took some serious putting together for a 5 man squad. A lot of the wings needed to be pinned for best support and several armpits were GS'd to hold weapons at more physically appropriate angles. Gotta say though, these guys look tough as nails. The bigger size (32mm...?) bases really suit these guys with their wings and large swords, I almost feel like the Priest who will lead them (see OP) will look tiny without wings or a large base. Might actually look into getting some rings to up the base sizes of my existing forces!










Not really sure how I feel about painting gold armour, but we'll see how it goes! It'll be good practice for when I invariably involve Dante in my lists.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

**wipes away some cobwebs

I decided I needed heavy flamers in my army more than I needed resale value on units I got for free and have no intention to use. Enter, the psycannon and incinerator:










This is still a WIP, I am going to size up the handle mount (to what they should have been made to in the first place) with some GS and fill in what few gaps I have created. I will be using extra melta bomb bits cut up on the marine's backpack to represent spare fuel. Burn it all!

EDIT: and the finished product including the bits used underneath.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Who even paints anymore? First stuff I've done in....a long time. WIP, obviously, very close to a painted 2k army (though I will be responsible for about 250 points of it :biggrin


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

The Incinerators lookg great and the bearded Catachans is spot on! Haha!


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Some very good and creative conversions, the G.K librarian in particular looks great, and bearded soldiers a nice touch, have a cooooookie


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks @Moriouce and @Oldman78! :drinks:

Truth be told the bearded Catachans weren't my idea, though I did the shirtless wonder of a sergeant's beard. My buddy whose army this was differentiated all of his Veteran squads by hair styles but didn't finish a couple squads before moving across this vast country of ours and selling his Guard collection to me (so he knew it would continue to crush the enemies of the Imperium). They're also all colour coded, blue, red, green, and now yellow. Don't know what I'm going to do when I get to painting the two 30 man blobs of Infantry that the army is calling to me to add (already have one built and ready to go).

The GK Librarian was a lucky extra model in a trade, I got 5 terminators and in the box were just the perfect bits to make this guy. Sure I had to cut some stuff off and hide my work with some GS as well as position the arms in a more suitably awesome manner, but I think he'll look like a total badass painted up. I kinda want to paint his fist glowing and have been tempted to model some GS energy crackling around his hand. Think I should or would it look tacky?


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

A fist glowing around the edges would look cool, modeling in crackling energy may look tacky if you do not pull it off right


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I know this is fire, but it also looks pretty cool. Could try to make it look like the power is dripping off his fist.










Or I could just go real simple and just add a bit of texture to his hand so that it looks a little cooler when I'm painting (I have a feeling I'll end up making it look like a blue armoured hand )...either way I think I'll give it a few shots next time I have some spare GS mixed up. I have a few little projects that I'll need some for in the future...I really should get a big white board and list all my hobby projects for organizational purposes.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Woo restored Basilisk! It only took about an hour and a half of glue/plastic shaving, cutting of weird things, and GSing that front fender (pretty much just went: "well, that's good enough" hahaha).










I just couldn't be bothered to try and cut those flamer-looking tanks off the tread covers. This guy used more plastic glue than comes in a bottle on this model.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Huzzah! Death to the enemies of the Emperor of Mankind!

Well, the tanks could be fine, maybe just make them look like a fire extinguisher rack and it would actually be rather like modern military vehicles...

Hopefully the price justified the amount of restoration required!


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Iraqiel said:


> Well, the tanks could be fine, maybe just make them look like a fire extinguisher rack and it would actually be rather like modern military vehicles


I'm torn. I might just angrily cut away at it and then model some sandbags across the front or something.



Iraqiel said:


> Hopefully the price justified the amount of restoration required!


She cost just a bit less than $20 USD, and most of that time was spent GSing the front panel because I had it mint and then put my thumb in it while addressing something else. FML. I simply don't have the patience to get the stupid thing back to where it was


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Huttah! Hobby stuff that isn't scenery. My new Chaplain with Valour's Edge:



















I still need a to do a little bit of work on his wrists, but he's pretty well finished. Magnetized back pack/jump pack of course.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I decided he didn't look too good with the tiny SG jump pack that I often use for characters. Tossed some BA bangles onto one of the bigguns and it looks way better, but that fancy left shoulder pad has to go. In breaking it off I had to remove the arm...the crozius...and his sword hand needed subtle re-positioning....

OK so I'm basically back where I started. He _will_ look cool though.

New shiny might delay/distract from getting it done:










One unit of Sternguard coming up, plus (the right colour/quality) red basecoat! Love it, considering it takes me 45 minutes to get a good coat of Mephiston Red over a full model...


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Let the reddening begin!










I have to build up some models. I have more Tactical marines (hopefully enough to fill out my third 10 man squad), those Sternguard, and 10 Death Company to get glued together.

...and that's just mah Blood Angels! :crazy:


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Getting closer.....still not happy. He's good enough to use in tomorrow's game so I'm not proxying anything but I'll be ripping those hands off and trying AGAIN after. I don't think I've ever struggled this hard at hand swaps.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

ntaw said:


> I don't think I've ever struggled this hard at hand swaps.


Sometimes the wax on wax off just isn't happening. Have you had another crack since this shot? How did the game go?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Iraqiel said:


> Sometimes the wax on wax off just isn't happening. Have you had another crack since this shot? How did the game go?


Tell me about it! I stupidly cut off the cuff (?) of his glove and have to recreate it on the sword arm. Pain. Plus the metal hand isn't quite the right scale which irks me. I haven't had another crack at it just yet, built up some Sternguard out of the BA Tactical box as well as the BA TDA Libby for some fun on the side. So many models to build....

The game went awesome (for me). My club isn't really interested in power builds without proper notice so my BA hold up quite nicely, though I suspect that my comfort with and knowledge of the army is why I do so well. A lot of the guys I face have what seems like infinite hours to devote to their hobby and I get out infrequently so I'm sometimes facing people as they are getting to know the true flavour of their new army. That game specifically was against an Iron Warriors army with a lot of hectic stuff to deal with. It was a while ago (seems even longer given that I became a dad in between then and now) but I remember three battle cannon toting walkers that game me a god damned hard time but the rest of his list is vague in my memory. I want to play moar!! I just cut it down to one job instead of two and my son's starting to get into an acceptable schedule so hopefully I'll be able to get some actual hobby/game time in the near future.

Here's the first step on my way to running the Archangels Detachment (1st Co. BA):


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

ntaw said:


> (seems even longer given that I became a dad in between then and now


Me too, all my hobby at the moment is at the same time as trying to cram in uni, between caring for my wife and looking after my son. Congratulations! You have your own scratchbuild titan/poopmachine who may one day let you play a lot more games at home!



ntaw said:


> Here's the first step on my way to running the Archangels Detachment (1st Co. BA):


That's a great model, and an awesome start to the Detachment!


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

ntaw said:


> Tell me about it! I stupidly cut off the cuff (?) of his glove and have to recreate it on the sword arm. Pain. Plus the metal hand isn't quite the right scale which irks me. I haven't had another crack at it just yet, built up some Sternguard out of the BA Tactical box as well as the BA TDA Libby for some fun on the side. So many models to build....
> 
> The game went awesome (for me). My club isn't really interested in power builds without proper notice so my BA hold up quite nicely, though I suspect that my comfort with and knowledge of the army is why I do so well. A lot of the guys I face have what seems like infinite hours to devote to their hobby and I get out infrequently so I'm sometimes facing people as they are getting to know the true flavour of their new army. That game specifically was against an Iron Warriors army with a lot of hectic stuff to deal with. It was a while ago (seems even longer given that I became a dad in between then and now) but I remember three battle cannon toting walkers that game me a god damned hard time but the rest of his list is vague in my memory. I want to play moar!! I just cut it down to one job instead of two and my son's starting to get into an acceptable schedule so hopefully I'll be able to get some actual hobby/game time in the near future.
> 
> Here's the first step on my way to running the Archangels Detachment (1st Co. BA):


Soooo, question. How Blood Angel-ly is he? 
I want to get this guy, one of the best Librarians out there, and clean off/convert him to a more general Space Marine Chapter. I don't want more red in with my Mechanicus. Allies need to stand out and the ol' BA's don't really share tech nicely with the Mechanicus. 
You know, they don't let us play with the toys first.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

The pictures on the Games Workshop website are pretty clear, is there something that I can do to help explain what's going on there? I mean...it'll be a pain in the ass to get rid of some of those blood drops but it's plastic so it ain't that hard. It's more about what you replace them with.

You don't have to paint Blood Angels red by the way. They have lots of successor chapters that do not have red as a prominent color.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

ntaw said:


> You don't have to paint Blood Angels red by the way. They have lots of successor chapters that do not have red as a prominent color.


As they say: "Khorne cares not from where the blood flows"!


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

ntaw said:


> The pictures on the Games Workshop website are pretty clear, is there something that I can do to help explain what's going on there? I mean...it'll be a pain in the ass to get rid of some of those blood drops but it's plastic so it ain't that hard. It's more about what you replace them with.
> 
> You don't have to paint Blood Angels red by the way. They have lots of successor chapters that do not have red as a prominent color.


Yeah, the pictures are good, but it's always good to get a more hands on opinion. 
As far as replacing the blood drop, I'm thinking just smooth over where the blood drop was leaving wings and/or purity seals put there. Unless, I can find tiny skulls to mount there. Marines love skulls.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Iraqiel said:


> As they say: "Khorne cares not from where the blood flows"!


Blood for the Blood God, Skulls for Sanguinius!! er...something like that. I want to start a Khorne collection as well to give my BA some classic opponents aside from my Necrons. Just so happens my buddy gave me his 4th edition Chaos army that has 20+ 'Zerkers in it as well as some juggnernaught lord stuff. KDK here I come!



Roganzar said:


> As far as replacing the blood drop, I'm thinking just smooth over where the blood drop was leaving wings and/or purity seals put there. Unless, I can find tiny skulls to mount there. Marines love skulls.


Honestly I wouldn't. My opinions of the model aside, it's just too fiddly a process to accomplish in my eyes when this model exists and you can just find an awesome axe for him:










I'd sooner just paint him whatever way I want using the blood drops and say he's from X successor Chapter of whatever vanilla rules you wish to slop onto the game table. The joys of marines, right?

On the topic of my plog here, I have completely nixed any models from the vanilla 'dex. Sold the hammernators including the painted IF sergeant and am either going to sell the yellow Land Raider chassis I have or repaint it. I'm even thinking of selling my White Scar Captain conversion or scraping it entirely down again to remake him into a Libby on a bike and paint him red. BA or bust when it comes to marines, with the exception of my Deathwing force (shelved pending rules that let them be a standalone army again) and lone squad of Grey Knight Terminators.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

ntaw said:


> Blood for the Blood God, Skulls for Sanguinius!! er...something like that.


Almost happened.



ntaw said:


> Honestly I wouldn't. My opinions of the model aside, it's just too fiddly a process to accomplish in my eyes when this model exists and you can just find an awesome axe for him:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fair enough, ntaw, it is a good model as well. When I get around to a Librarian Enclave he will probably be the first of it.
And I've let my son decided what Chapter we (mainly me) are painting. He picked Imperial Fists since his favorite color is yellow. (He would pick one of the harder colors to do good. Ah thank you airbrush for being an airbrush. :grin

So, looking forward to seeing how your BA collection grows.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Ha! Well my fingers are coated in superglue and I can't even begin to speak of how much I hate the Necron ball-and-recess method of assembly, but I have amassed a sizable Necron force. I plan on using silver, black, blue, and white for all these models and that's it. The only exception might be the cloaks on my Overlord and Lord....but we'll see. Looking forward/not at all looking forward to resurrecting the Monolith, I have to recreate one of the guns and redo pretty much all the little blades attached to the weapons as well as recreate the acrylic door and gem up top. Yikes. At least I don't use it at 1500 points, which is where this army sits at nicely (though that also excludes three of my Wraiths).












Roganzar said:


> Almost happened.


Are you referring to Signus Prime?


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Wow that's some nice progress, and not an Army that my Guard would like to come across in a dark alley...


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Iraqiel said:


> Wow that's some nice progress


Thanks! I built 28 Warriors, 5 Immortals, 4 Scarab bases, the Triarch Stalker, and the Overlord over the last couple days. Hectic build. Had a such good clip going on the 28 Warriors the lady didn't even want to interrupt it :laugh:



Iraqiel said:


> not an Army that my Guard would like to come across in a dark alley...


Hilariously enough my mech Guard army is going to be facing this down any time my buddy wants to play. It will never be a Decurion, I run the Mephrit Dynasty Cohort so all my Troops choices re-roll 1's for Reanimation Protocols. Subtly less survivable :grin: Only thing I want to add to get it up to 2k is another Scythe. Eventually I'll get more gribbles but not before it's all painted and that Monolith is restored...damn. At least these guys have a simpler colour scheme than any of my Imperial efforts.


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Disappointed that you have fallen under the spell of the xeno. But I suppose we all do it from time to time. Great looking army, can't wait to see you paint them all up. And the colour scheme sounds great.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm gonna come out of left field and suggest you rework the monolith and just scrap that stupid gem on top. 

Who puts a ring pop on top of their pyramid? Seriously.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

The Gunslinger said:


> Disappointed that you have fallen under the spell of the xeno.


But Guns, Blood Angels and Necrons go hand in hand, through the fields of daisies and sunflowers towards a noble, bright future! 

After all, Necrons have no blood or (technically) skulls, so why would Khorne's chosen have any need to kill them?


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Kreuger said:


> Who puts a ring pop on top of their pyramid? Seriously.


Oooh Ooooh Eye of Sauron! Do it!


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

The Gunslinger said:


> Disappointed that you have fallen under the spell of the xeno. But I suppose we all do it from time to time. Great looking army, can't wait to see you paint them all up. And the colour scheme sounds great.


The moment Necrons came out in 3rd edition I started collecting them. I sold pretty much all my metal collection to revamp into plastic. Pretty stoked to get painting, it's just about warm enough outside that I can get some serious basecoating down so it will be started soon enough.



Kreuger said:


> I'm gonna come out of left field and suggest you rework the monolith and just scrap that stupid gem on top.
> 
> Who puts a ring pop on top of their pyramid? Seriously.


:laugh: now it can't be the ring pop. Once seen....



Iraqiel said:


> Oooh Ooooh Eye of Sauron! Do it!


It does suit my army's theme of walking for eons :/

Seriously though I think I'm gunna cop out and just make a big ol' orb up top now that I'm thinking of it. Easy to prop up on some clear acrylic/hidden pin above the harness (?) for the ring pop and it will match the dozens of other orbs of power all over the army.

Anything hovering above those prongs will be empirically easier than trying to mount something in them like how the ring pop sits.

Can't believe I never saw the similarity before, I'm cracking up pretty good over this.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Well, if you don't go ring pop (which is handy for sweet revenge) I think you have a number of options. 

Eye of Sauron is a stylish choice to be sure. Other options include a red glowing "HAL 9000" oculus, or I think my favorite option: battery operated disco ball with colored LEDs.

It's a big enough model to hold batteries, an axle, and some lights. They could sit low under the "arms" that rise on either side of the upper deck.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Wow, for a couple of days to build all that, good going sir good going.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Kreuger said:


> It's a big enough model to hold batteries, an axle, and some lights. They could sit low under the "arms" that rise on either side of the upper deck.


If only I had the patience or interest in lighting stuff up, I've seen some pretty amazing work on the interwebz in that regard!



Loli said:


> Wow, for a couple of days to build all that, good going sir good going.


Thanks! It was hectic. While some of it was in my collection I built and undercoated 28 Warriors, 5 Immortals, 6 Scarabs bases, a Triarch Stalker, and the Overlord (one of the most disappointing builds of my life). My fingers had a healthy amount of shine from super glue that day :laugh:

Not so much an update (though all the Warriors are silver and black, awaiting their blue-ness now) but I got in my first game with my 'crons yesterday. Played 1500 points on a woefully undersized board against a Battle Company using Imperial Fist Chapter Tactics. The game was the Relic and I lost by 1 point because of ObSec, which claims two firsts for me. First time I have ever lost to a list that employs a Battle Company and the first time I've straight up lost a game because I don't use Detachments that provide ObSec. Super fun matchup though, if we had've had time for variable game length and it went on I very likely would have won but ah well. I got First Blood and Slay the Warlord at least :grin:


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

@ntaw Understood. As an alternative path you could just _use_ a ring pop. 

If your opponent blows up the monolith, give them the ring pop!


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Great to see you got a game in mate! I'm impressed at the SM player that he beat you, but I'm sure he'll find his comeuppance from the implacable robot hordes soon!


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

@ntaw Why did you think the Overlord was one of the most disappointing builds in your life? Oh and what's that terrain? Styrofoam?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Kreuger said:


> If your opponent blows up the monolith, give them the ring pop!


I will be employing this idea in any games it's used in before being fully refurbished. Too good!



Iraqiel said:


> I'm impressed at the SM player that he beat you, but I'm sure he'll find his comeuppance from the implacable robot hordes soon!


Well I did lose. With both my Overlord, Lord, four Immortals, and 13 or so Warriors on about the Relic with his lone assault marine that somehow passed his Ld test stuck within 3" of the stupid objective :ireful:

It was a great match, my first time playing Necrons fully since 2nd edition when they were released. Loved them. I don't use any of the in-book Formations so my army isn't really competitive I don't think..I really need stuff that blows armour up as opposed to wrecking it if I get close enough with enough Warriors. Heavy Destroyers are the option I think, in trying to keep my force somewhat classically themed.



Loli said:


> Why did you think the Overlord was one of the most disappointing builds in your life?


It was the last model in all of that list that I built, and I'm sick of ball-joint connections. Give me a flat surface pretty please! Plus without the cape on how are you supposed to get the angle on the single leg right?? Maybe I just wasn't reading the instructions right, maybe they're dumb...I'm over it now though :biggrin:



Loli said:


> Oh and what's that terrain? Styrofoam?


You got it, 2" hard foam insulation. I liberated a 8'x2' sheet from a job site a year ago that was just gunna get chucked out, been cutting up hills for some time now. It's all sanded and PVA glue-sealed for painting I just haven't gotten around to it. Here's a couple pics of a 4k match I played a few months back that have pretty much all of it out on the table, plus my buddy's army is pretty eye catching I think.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Little bit more progress on my Sternguard:


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Took a little break from GW today and decided that my Black Sun Z-95's for my Scum collection needed to be freshened up. I repainted a Z as the Nashtah Pup back when I first got the YV-666 'cuz it's awesome, now it's time to paint up some wingmen for the Hound's Tooth. I'm gunna do the teeth on the wings methinks, to differentiate them from the Pup.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Like the teeth idea, uniform while different.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Those teeth were...tedious. That was the first model I painted after a year dry spell, and my hands were shaking like a leaf. I think I only redid one of them though. Wish I could take credit for the idea, but I copied it from the card art which I found very hard to really see the details of. I'm going to go back and add a bit more red to it I think.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Little WIP on my Doom Scythe. This guy jumped to the front of my painting queue the moment I read the rules for Stormcloud Attack. For a three colour scheme it's taking...a while.










Blue wing markings will be added a la the DftS supplement. There's a swanky picture of a Thokt Dynasty Scythe that I'm completely ripping off despite my initial plan being very similar.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Some progress (finally) on the Scythe.



















Slowly but surely it will be done. Maybe next millennium, but it _will_ be done :laugh:


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

More work! The blue on the left wing marking is done though there need be a couple little touch-ups done with black and the one on the right is prepped and ready for a glaze'n. Weapons/power sources will go up to white before getting that glorious Gulliman glaze so they look a little more glow-y than the wing markings despite being the same blue fundamentally.

Why did I choose to do that bigger circle hollow?! ffs...


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Ah, decisions. Should old Mephy here get a 32mm or 40mm base?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

So I have to get 1500 points of Necrons painted by next weekend. This might seem like a decent amount of time to some people, but for me....oh my.

Progress from the last few days:



















Next up: 10 Immortals. I can do this!!


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

1500pts painted in a week! I couldnt do it in a year, impressive going, the scythe is real nicd, very crisp


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Thankfully next weekend is after this weekend, so I have just a bit more time than a week :grin: ...not much though.

I have to paint:

10 Immortals w. gauss
6 Wraiths
1 Overlord
finish the Scythe (bonus as far as I'm concerned)

That picture shows 49/66 models completed. Literally this is the most painting (to completion anyway) that I've done in three years.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

So how about a 1k match instead of 1500? :laugh:

Here's what I got finished for the deadline:










I didn't get to use them in the games we ended up playing but it was fun to see them nonetheless. It was almost better 'cuz I got to look at the front-ways the whole time :grin:

Once I finish dicking around with the pictures I'll post up how bad I am at playing Guard, I took pictures at the end of every turn and am just drawing on some ultra high graphic details (in Paint) to show movements and shooting so it can be more pictorial than word-y.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

Loving the metals and blue.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

DaisyDuke said:


> Loving the metals and blue.


Thanks! It's the simplest colour scheme I've ever done and I'm really happy with how it's turning out so far.

Now, as for this battle report....lets see if this is clear. I'm gunna try and let the pictures do the talking here:

Tank Commander in Punisher w. heavy bolter sponsons
Punisher w. bolter sponsons

2x MeltaVets w. 4+ armour in Chimera (green ones)

PlasmaVets w. 4+ armour in Chimera (red one)

Hellhound










Overlord w. ResOrb, phase shifter, warscythe

40x Warriors (two 20 man blobs)

10x Immortals w. gauss

8x Scarab bases








































































































































Whew! That was a lot of copy/paste. Hopefully it's pretty straightforward. I figured the armies would be pretty balanced and pretty much all the choices were made based on what was fully painted, but boy could the Guard have used some help in the shooting phase. Those gatling guns were generating a ton of wounds but with the 4+ armour, 5+ RP rolls, and the Mephrit Cohort re-roll of 1's those 'Crons were insanely durable. I can't wait to get some Crypteks for those blobs to really roll some dice. I (Guard) ended up losing 7-6 because of First Blood, but I came pretty darn close to running up on Obj. 4 at the end of the game. All in all it was an awesome match. 

I also painted the hills this week since painted models with blue styrofoam hills would have made me cry; now that I've seen it with the table I'm going to do more black washing, heavy spot drybrush brown, then light drybrush grey.

Woo hobby! k:


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Got to say that I'm really liking the blue on the Crons. If I didn't have other plans for mine, that's what I was going to do.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Loki1416 said:


> Got to say that I'm really liking the blue on the Crons. If I didn't have other plans for mine, that's what I was going to do.


Thanks! Just realized that I never posted pictures of the finished Immortals.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Currently on the painting block:










...plus...you know. Maybe I'll actually finish that Scythe.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

ntaw said:


> ...plus...you know. Maybe I'll actually finish that Scythe.


We can only hope

Beautiful work as always though mate


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks man! I pretty much canned the Tactical squads the moment I saw that Angel's Blade allows for full DC armies again, turns out I have a 1k DC army bang on. 

Back to black! (not an ACDC reference :ireful2


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

So I haven't done shit all in the last little while, but I did sell my whole Guard collection (save a Manticore and Basilisk in case I want to build up an Emperor's Wrath Artillery Company) basically just to get foam for my BA collection.

I'm still four trays short and I got a great deal for the collection :laugh:

I did manage to sneak in a copy of Angel's Blade and a pack of Necron Lychguard though. Those huge ass shields are way to badass to pass up, plus I have some spare Warriors that haven't been built that could be used for Crypteks. Attempt number one:




























The staff is definitely made for a larger model (holy nuts Lychguard are huge), but I think I've built up the back spine column enough out of spare bits to compensate. Anyone think I need to go further and GS the shoulders up in size? I mean, Crypteks have the same stat line as Warriors so would it make sense for them to have a larger body...? :scratchhead:


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I kept saying to myself, warscythe, but in the end I couldn't resist those shields. Add in an Overlord with a warscythe and it's a pretty mean unit to move up with my Warrior blobs to act as a counter-attack unit to anything sneaking around my Phalanx.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

One down, five to go (still gotta base it):


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Got a little bit of time to throw back at the Scythe around building another dozen DC for my Bangles. Subtly revamped scheme after I saw how the Wraiths turned out.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Finished Night Scythe! ....except the base. Ah well.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Built up my first Heavy Destroyer. Played around with the arm to bulk it up a bit, nothing but my knife, drill, and superglue yet. Tiny bits of GS work to do to finish it off but at least now I have a model to put on the table if I get a game in laugh: sure there).


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

One Destroyer became two pretty quickly, though neither are technically "finished" just yet with little holes and knife marks yet to hide.










Got all excited, looked to start assembling my Destroyer Lord (really stoked to play this unit in-game) and found that I didn't have the requisite right arm to hold out his warscythe. Nuts. Concocted this out of two different Warrior arms.










Plenty of glue on my fingertips by the time that was through. Here's a little WIP of the Lord.


----------



## Loran (Dec 20, 2007)

Love the Heavy Destroyers! They look very menacing and suitably different from the regular Destroyers. Good work! 

The Destroyer Lord is looking good as well. Can't wait to see that fella fully converted :grin2: Keep it up!


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Loran said:


> Love the Heavy Destroyers! They look very menacing and suitably different from the regular Destroyers. Good work!
> 
> The Destroyer Lord is looking good as well. Can't wait to see that fella fully converted :grin2: Keep it up!


Hey, thanks a lot pal. My army was severely lacking in dedicated armour destruction (can't glance everything, and 12" for max effectiveness is hard to come by with Warriors) and I think those two will add quite the punch to my games. Really glad the scale between the Triarch Stalker weapons and the Destroyers isn't too cartoonish, though I did take care to beef up the arm holding it a bit.

The Destroyer Lord is coming along, damn shame I have to work a split shift between both my jobs today otherwise the apartment would have been mine again with the family out visiting friends. It's pretty rare for me to have uninterrupted hobby time when my kid's ripping around the place :laugh:

I decided that the Destroyer left arm that I planned on using just didn't cut it so I concocted another arm out of Warrior bits. It's surprisingly easy to cut Necron elbows and re-position them. Even just thick enough in the crucial bits to support me drilling and pinning! I've put out a plea to my gaming group about a head though...nothing I've been trying is even coming close to acceptable. 










The real big thing about this model though is that I want to make him a cloak. I have a much longer piece from the Lychguard kit that has the same pattern as his loin cloth lookin' thing that I am going to make a couple push molds of to try and pull it off. My plan right now is to have several strips of the pattern that I can work with (cutting to fit, flexing this way and that) as I make the general shape of it flat, then I can transfer it to the model and make final adjustments. Who knows how the hell it'll turn out but I'm sure it'll be fun to try!


----------



## Loran (Dec 20, 2007)

Cloaks are groovy and give the model some distinctiveness from the rest of the Destroyers in the army. So definitely try it out  I've never used push molds myself, but I've seen some good results from their use. I'll need to see if I can find some for myself :grin2:


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Got in a game last weekend using my Blood Angels vs. some Genestealer Cult. Holy Emperor what a match. I must have killed his army almost twice over thanks to their sneaky ways, though I ended up losing 16-14 on tactical objectives. The only two models left on the table was Dante with one wound and a Battle Tank untouched. Dante, having showed up T2 in the Golden Host, killed a unit per turn until T7 which is a personal best for him. It was ridiculous. In honour of that (and other battles, the dude's a friggin' beast) he got jumped to the front of the painting queue. The model's over 20 years old, been beaten by living loose in a box most that time (despite being painted by young me), and stripped; all of which have softened some of the details and made painting him a bit of a chore but there was so much to do I kept entertained. Anyway....model:




























....now to figure out how I want to base him and what the hell to do with the scroll on his shoulder. Just noticed I have to do little squiggles on his leg purity seals as well. My questions to whoever is reading this:

Should I base my BA the same as I have my Necrons, simple muddy earth underfoot? They will be used against and with each other as time goes by.

What the hell should I write on his shoulder?!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Fine job on an old classic. I like the directional highlights on his abdominal armour. The one thing letting it down is the axe. The lightning looks a little thick and straight. I'd try watering the paints down and get hold of an Army Painter insane detail brush. Perfect for that kind of thing.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

The paints are plenty thin (watered down basically 1:1 on a wet palette) but my brush for detail work is a fucking travesty. Even though you can't see the painstaking lines of white I brushed through those bolts in the picture it doesn't matter: I wholeheartedly agree the axe needs a redoing. Army Painter brushes are worth it, eh? I've checked them out before (local store has god damned everything and then some typically) just never pulled the trigger. Bought what I thought was a real nice brush a little while back but it's borked already, even though I am really attentive to cleaning my brush often while in use and cleaning it thoroughly after I'm done.

Thanks for the kind words and rep though dude! He was my first time painting gold since I was like 9, after all. Any thoughts on what I should try scrawling on his shoulder pad? I feel like "Dante" or "Baal" is a bit too obvious...kinda stumped.


----------



## Loran (Dec 20, 2007)

Isn't the point with the scroll-work just that? Space Marines usually have their own name, or the name of their home planet on the scroll, at least in pictures and artwork  So yeah, 'Dante' or 'Baal' would work, as would 'Sanguinius' (although space is a bit limited on the scroll).

Model looks good though! I agree on the axe needing a bit of extra work, but the rest of the model is very clean and crisp. Great work! :grin2:


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

He's looking good.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

ntaw said:


> Army Painter brushes are worth it, eh? I've checked them out before (local store has god damned everything and then some typically) just never pulled the trigger. Bought what I thought was a real nice brush a little while back but it's borked already, even though I am really attentive to cleaning my brush often while in use and cleaning it thoroughly after I'm done.


The Insane Detail brush is crazy small. The need to use it doesn't arise often, but it's definitely worth it for this kind of thing. The pic below is the AP brush on the right with a GW detail brush. Believe it or not but they do an even smaller one as well.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Loran said:


> Isn't the point with the scroll-work just that? Space Marines usually have their own name, or the name of their home planet on the scroll, at least in pictures and artwork  So yeah, 'Dante' or 'Baal' would work, as would 'Sanguinius' (although space is a bit limited on the scroll).
> 
> Model looks good though! I agree on the axe needing a bit of extra work, but the rest of the model is very clean and crisp. Great work! :grin2:


I'll likely end up putting Dante on it for complete lack of anything better. Sanguinius is a pain in the ass to fit anywhere aside from on vehicles, I've definitely tried that one on other models before :laugh:



DaisyDuke said:


> He's looking good.


Thanks! :drinks:



Khorne's Fist said:


> The Insane Detail brush is crazy small. The need to use it doesn't arise often, but it's definitely worth it for this kind of thing. The pic below is the AP brush on the right with a GW detail brush. Believe it or not but they do an even smaller one as well.


I'll probably grab the even smaller one sometime this week, thanks for the recommendation. Now that I think of it, I did put pure white into those bolts I just blue washed the whole thing afterward. Looking at the model with my eyes I can still see a lot of the (now subdued) white but I think I should have done less of a wash for the sake of pictures/it actually standing out that I worked on it.

To the hobby store! :victory:

I guess I also need to nab up some Rakarth and Pallid Wych Flesh to make white a bit less of a chore. Currently blending as all I have is an old pots of Codex Grey and Skull White, which I would rather save for the unit of Grey Knight Terminators I have that no one ever seems to want in a trade. Having the bit of a warmer white would be nicer I think.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Took a break from working on my table to get some Necrons done. Almost at 1500 (OK 1489) painted and loving how the army plays in 8th edition. Here's my Cryptek, Overlord, finished unit of Wraiths, and a WIP shot of my Heavy Destroyers:


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Finished the Heavy Destroyers (enough to game with anyway):


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Loving the scheme, particularly on the wraiths and overlords. The one thing I'd recommend is maybe a subtle highlight on the black. I've recently discovered Dark Reaper grey, and it makes for a great tone against the black, especially with the blue you have in the scheme.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Loving the scheme, particularly on the wraiths and overlords. The one thing I'd recommend is maybe a subtle highlight on the black. I've recently discovered Dark Reaper grey, and it makes for great tone against the black, especially with the blue you have in the chime.



Thanks, I've noticed some models take more 'blue-ening' than others and the ends result is a bit more eye catching. I feel like my sword and board Lychguard will look pretty cool with their shields and bright blue swords when I get to them.

I've been thinking a lot about highlighting the black, my spouse is a painter and we were talking about it just last night. I left it out initially because I was tearing through the army trying to get it ready for an 'important' game (much like my current painting kick) and the shine left on the black after a coat of nuln oil catches the light quite nicely while they're on the tabletop. Now that I'm getting to models like the Overlord though, who loses a lot of detail when painted this way, I'm feeling like I need to reconsider. My main problem with edge highlighting black with grey is that it doesn't ring true to my eye so I have a really hard time controlling where I put it. Had I based the model with a blue/black colour and washed it black to create a gradient I'd be pretty happy with it but alas, here I am with a model painted solid black. Dark Reaper grey is a solid suggestion, I may very well end up just doing that and being done with it; keep it simple here and save the scrutinous detail for my BA elite selections and their endless bling. I'll figure something out eventually.

Up next: my death ray so I can run a Doom Scythe on Thursday. Bonus marks if I finish a Wraith with whip coils to fill in the last couple points in my 1500 point list (whip coils on one Wraith in the squad would take me up to 1498, otherwise I'm at 1489).


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I was the same when highlighting my DW with a lighter grey like dawnstone, but the Dark Reaper, or even Eshin Grey, have really improved how I feel about it. The contrast is nowhere near as jarring. Looking forward to seeing what you do with them.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

One of the most eye-catching schemes I've seen. and while i can see where the highlight would really make them pop i wonder if its really necessary. On minis like the Lord you can try picking out just certain areas so the detail isn't lost but beyond that i think you'd be fine leaving them as is. alternatively using a dark blue for highlights might help give it a bit of depth.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

SwedeMarine said:


> One of the most eye-catching schemes I've seen. and while i can see where the highlight would really make them pop i wonder if its really necessary. On minis like the Lord you can try picking out just certain areas so the detail isn't lost but beyond that i think you'd be fine leaving them as is. alternatively using a dark blue for highlights might help give it a bit of depth.


Thanks! The black and silver are so simple the blue really jumps out, and the brightness it pretty sweet on the battlefield now that they've seen a few table tops.

How does everyone feel about a gloss coat on the black for a more reflective and thus always naturally highlighted finish?

Almost done another model. All I have to do now is the particle shredder and this mechanical beast will be ready to murderate my enemies.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Fantastic work mate! I think your colour scheme is striking and very nice indeed! In particular, I really like the bluing effect you've done on the overlord - that was a fantastic piece of work!


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

ntaw said:


> How does everyone feel about a gloss coat on the black for a more reflective and thus always naturally highlighted finish?


I personally would prefer the matte finish since it really make them pop.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks @Iraqiel, he has turned out quite nicely. Been thinking about doing the blue gem look down the front loincloth lookin' thing as well, might have to next time I have my blue paints out.

....oh, they're out are they? :grin:

@Swede, yeah I get you. As soon as I typed it I felt like it was a bad idea.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Particle shredder complete. 










Three Wraiths (black and silver done), five Lychguard (based black), and two more Scarab bases to concoct and I'm at 2k.

That's pretty exciting for me as I haven't had an army this big painted since the mid 90's.


----------



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow, both your Blood Angel and Necron armies are looking very sharp, Ntaw! I always found the sheer amount of highlights on more recent Necron vehicles somewhat intimidating, but you've managed them really well, they're both vibrant and clean. I like them. I am curious about how you repainted the green plastic on the necron warriors' gauss flayers. Could you give some pointers on how you achieved that?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Hey, thanks @Myen'Tal. My recipe for the blue is has changed in application since I painted the Warriors, little smoother now:

-Base with Kantor Blue.
-Light drybrush Ice (Hoeth?) Blue, second layer of drybrushing toward the brighter bits.
-Light drybush of white around the brightest parts followed typically by a bit of pure white at the brightest spot.
-Paint with a very watered down Guilliman Glaze, I keep it really thin for control (a lesson learned as I went) as it gets applied in case I need to adjust the gradient at all (also known as me being sloppy with the blue and white).


...if on the off chance you're asking if the acrylic itself was odd or whatever to paint, I put the green sticks in before priming and it was fine. I could definitely see them being a pain if you didn't spray them first as the watered down paint would slide all over.


----------



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

> ...if on the off chance you're asking if the acrylic itself was odd or whatever to paint, I put the green sticks in before priming and it was fine. I could definitely see them being a pain if you didn't spray them first as the watered down paint would slide all over.


Yeah, I also meant to ask that too:laugh2:. Didn't realize that primer could work on them. Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Wow it's been a while, eh? I sold 70+ BA infantry the other day, I'm now focusing entirely on the 1st Company w. SG and DC accompaniment. Here's where I'm at with the first SG to go past gold:


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

JAMOB said:


> Well I'm excited to see that, at the very least! The Libby already looks incredible, I'd love to see some of the less detailed minis brought to that standard.


Ha! Stole your post and put it here so I can more appropriately talk about it. Thanks for the kind words, that Libby is actually a quite old model/paint job. I think I did it somewhere during 6th edition.










As for less detailed minis...well, those are what I sold. Almost a full Battle Company's worth; what I was planning on making into the 5th Company but I was really hating how many reds they were from being painted over the course of several years and paint collections. I'm now focusing entirely on the 1st Company with Death Company and Sanguinary Guard attachments using only fancy BA sculpted models.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

@ntaw, what colour did you base coat that S.Gs wings, left shoulder symbol and sword guard with? I'm using a lot of white on my marines and have been struggling to find the right shade of grey to base/shade with, that colour could well be the ticket


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I used Rakarth Flesh as the base for my white, next it will get Agrax then Pallid Wych Flesh and a pure white edge highlight. Celestra (or whatever it is) is another option, mine is a warmer brown/white and the Celestrwhatever is a colder blue/white reality.

To show you how much patience I have for painting, here's 5 Sternguard I built today instead of even looking at a brush:


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

@ntaw, cheers for the tips pal, I'll give that a bash


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

No problem @Old Man78 :drinks:

Did some more work on the white. There's a lot of feathers on those wings....might have to take breaks after each one of these winged gold bastards to maintain sanity.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I managed to find the time to get my first SG model to a point where it could be based, little things like the chest scroll being empty at the moment still need to be done. I've kinda fell into a rhythm with the wings, but really and truly I think I hit each feather probably 6 or 7 times with my brush from black to white. Glad I only have 10 on these guys :laugh: Guess I'll have to decide when I get to my Sternguard and Vets if I want them to have white or black iconography. Decided to go with purple for the power weapons/plasma since blue is the prominent colour of my Necron army.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Finished building for now, lots more to go but I'm in a good place to get some infantry painted up now. This is the tray I've got to work through aside from my SG and jump pack DC. Left hand side is 12 foot DC and right hand side is a freshly and consistently (praise be to the Emperor) reddened pair of Sternguard squads as well as a Sanguinary Novitiate and Company Champion (ignore the Scouts and Razorback turrets for the time being).










I bought to wrong damn texture paint at the store and since I'm not going to be able to return to that location potentially until January I've sucked it up and tested a base. Without getting into what I had initially planned at all, this is Armaggeddon Dust washed with Seraphim Sepia then drybrushed with classic Bleached Bone (gotta use it somewhere). Considering painting the rim with XV-88 (again just to use the paint) but have traditionally done black. Anyone have any thoughts on this option?










Also it was suggested to me that I try a warmer purple for my power weapons but I'm at a loss, using Citadel paints, with how to accomplish such a thing. Maybe some red wash mixed in there somewhere...? I do like the idea. I think the reason it sticks out to me so much is that it's such a cold colour on an otherwise warm palette.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

On the Armageddon Dust, I use it for my Death Guard/Nurgle base. I’ll wash it with earthshade, sepia or fleshshade then drybrush with bone. This gives a varied but consistent set of bases. Though, I use this for Nurgle things I usually glob Nurgle's Rot in places as well. 
I’ve liked how it’s turned out. 
Though sometimes I’ll use the other Armageddon cracked paint (forget the name) in the exact same way, or use them together. Again adds variety but maintains a consistent style.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm going to try and base a couple models, just got a few adapters for the models whose feet were too dainty to break off old 25's; now my whole army is on 32's and it's glorious. Hopefully will have a couple to show soon. 

In the meantime I have fully magnetized the front plate and underslung weapons of my unpainted Furioso, who will be up next for The Reddening. I may not have a fully painted army but I'll be damned if I put models only primed on the table at the point I'm at with these Angels :laugh:


----------

